# horsebox insurance 3.5t



## china (22 January 2010)

hi
how much is your horsebox insurance, is it similar to your car insurance or more expensive? im looking into a 3.5 tonner, im only 18 and have 1 year no claims on my car.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 January 2010)

Interestingly much more expensive than my car?  I have both with NFU, nine years no claims on my car but my lorry counts as a second vehicle so cannot use the no claims on it


----------



## TelH (22 January 2010)

I just got a 3.5 ton lorry and got insurance for £200 which is cheaper than my Discovery, that costs over £300.


----------



## Suffolkangel (22 January 2010)

My insurance is £200 for my lorry which is loads cheaper then my little car....


----------



## china (22 January 2010)

i currently pay £600 a year for my 306. my options are:
buy a 4x4, land rover/ pajero and insurance is over £1000 a year and i have a 20 mile round trip to work so expensive on fuel. get a trailer, another £2000 and take trailer test £200+
or
keep cheap to run 306, get 3.5t and two lots of insurance to pay, tax and mot. but was thinking of finding something with long mot and tax to get me started.

delima dilema!!


----------



## china (22 January 2010)

oh and who do you insure them with??


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (22 January 2010)

my 7.5 t is only about 180 per year for over 25 year drivers. do note though your insurance doesnt cover the stock on board!! it is a driving insurance policy!


----------



## TelH (22 January 2010)

Mine is South Essex insurance, they also insure my trailer cheaply too


----------



## nicky_jakey (22 January 2010)

Mine is about £150 but it's not just the insurance. You also need breakdown cover which was about another £130 (ish as was done last April so can't remember exactly!).
However, I've now got 3 years (fingers crossed 4 in April) no claims. 
It's a relatively expensive lorry - but this doesn't seem to matter too much as it didn't get much more expensive when I 'upgraded' from my 1st cheap lorry. It is fully comp insurance.
I have a company car - so can't really compare - sorry! I imagine it would be similar though.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 January 2010)

I've found a lorry and a 306 a LOT cheaper to run than a 4x4 and a trailer - even though my 306 is very ropey and costs loads to maintain  
	
	
		
		
	


	





With my old 4x4 I was spending £90 a week on fuel, with the Peugeot I spend £150 per month, that is a 46 mile round trip every day to work


----------



## atouchwild (22 January 2010)

TBH most insurance companies won't touch you until you are 21. The only one I found last year was one called Equestrian Insurance World (i think) based in Glasgow. Just google it!
My insurance for my Ford Transit last year at 20yrs and 3 years no claims was around £500, third party fire and theft, for me and any driver over 25, but my car insurance was only £300 so it might be a bit more for you? But like I said, think these were the only ones that would insure me, as the main driver anyway, you might be able to get put on as a named driver though?


----------



## miss_c (22 January 2010)

I'm 24, long no claims bonus on my car, and I pay about £50 a month for my lorry insurance with NFU.


----------



## china (22 January 2010)

i could have my mum as the policy holder and me as the named, she has been driving for over 20 years and has full no claims on her car. i might see if that makes it cheaper.


----------



## TrentfieldStud (23 January 2010)

Our Horsebox and Trailer insurance is with horsebox world www.horseboxworld.com and its underwritten by Shearwater, was with the NFU but its got really expensive.


----------

